# 2002 Audi TT yaw rate sensor question



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello everyone.
First time posting on the TT forum.
My girl friend drives a 2002 TT 225.
Abs light is on for her yaw rate sensor.
Doing research and found out that before 2002 they had 2 separate sensors for longitunial and lateral accelerstion. After 2002 they made a combination sensor for the two. 
I'm unable to find where this sensor is located.
If anyone is able to shed some light I'd appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yaw rate sensor pre 2002 is under the steering column on a golden bracket. The lateral sensor is the small one, and the yaw rate sensor (g202) is the larger one towards the front of the car. They are both on the same bracket. You will have to remove the underside drivers dash via the 3 T25 screws in the fuse pannel. For reference the Longitude sensor is on the other side of the car, when you remove the empty fuse cover and remove the small panel (not the passenger underside dash, just the empty fuse panel. Also the Lat and Long sensors are interchangeable. You will also need VCDS to reconfigure the lat and long, but the yaw sensor is drag and drop. :thumbup:


----------

